
Show HN: Tool for visualizing GitHub profiles - Wronskia
https://github.com/tipsy/github-profile-summary
======
blocked_again
> This is necessary because GitHub has a 5000req/hour rate-limit which would
> be reached very quickly if you tried to analyze some of the bigger profiles
> on GitHub.

Can someone explain me how starring the repo will fix this issue?

~~~
dschep
How many requests does it require per user? When I built my license checker[0]
I went with making requests straight from the browser to Github. It has a
lower rate limit, but it's per-client, not tied to an API key.

[0] [http://dschep.github.io/license-
checker/](http://dschep.github.io/license-checker/)

------
stadeschuldt
Clever approach to get stars.

~~~
NKCSS
Which isn't so ethical imho..

> If you are NKCSS, please star the repo and try again.

~~~
mkoryak
So unstar it when you are done using it, if you feel so strongly about it.

------
messel
When I review GitHub usage like this, I can't help but feel the statistics
don't represent which language I can best express my ideas with, and which are
my most important projects (ie many work repos have very few stars)

------
ethomson
My "commits per quarter" graph jumps from Q4 2015 to Q1 2017, without showing
any data for the quarters of 2016. That's interesting because I moved from the
US to the UK, which was quite a shock! It took me a while to really feel
comfortable in my new home, especially since I had just taken a new job and it
too was changing a lot. I guess I really didn't really "fit in" at the new
job. Upon reflection, I guess 2016 was a bit of a lost year for me.

I'm impressed. This visualization is _really_ advanced.

Or maybe the labels are just incorrect.

------
bobbby
Could be interesting but the rate limiting kind of kills it, might try and set
it up locally or come back later.

------
furqs
That is a really bad way to ask for stars

------
vineet
It doesn't seem to include data that I have done for other organizations. Is
that the intent?

------
franciscop
This is really cool and exactly what [http://git-awards.com/](http://git-
awards.com/) is missing. Would love to see them together.

------
rekshaw
I think the dashboard is quite un-informative. Doughnut charts may look nice
but are hard to parse once you have more than 5 items.

------
kelsolaar
Cool stuff although I spend most of my time coding for organisations these
days and the tool does not reflect that.

------
s3nnyy
Nice! Any plans adding a license?

------
inp
Nice work!

~~~
BlackLotus89
Did you test it? I tested it yesterday on 3 profiles and it missed repos and
misrepresented the language statistics (nope didn't create a bug report) First
thing I did after that was to unstar it.

Nice concept thought. Hopefully github will integrate some of the
functionality.

~~~
ship_it
But .... did you _star_ it? lol

